# What does DW mean (regarding Wife/Husband) [2010 thread]



## RedDogSD (May 18, 2010)

I keep seeing this acronym on this site.  I googled it, and here is the list.  Which one of these means Wife/Husband.  Are people calling their spouses Dim Wits?

DW Deutsche Welle (German Radio and TV Station) 
DW Dreamweaver (web design program) 
DW Data Warehouse 
DW Don't Worry 
DW Doctor Who (British TV sci-fi series) 
DW Deep Water 
DW Disney World 
DW Dishwasher 
DW Dynasty Warriors (game) 
DW Dry Weight 
DW Darrell Waltrip (former NASCAR driver) 
DW Dameware (remote system management software) 
DW Dark Water (cartoon) 
DW Digital Watch 
DW Dark Warrior (gaming) 
DW Double Word 
DW Docuware (document management System) 
DW Dead Weight 
DW Doo Wop 
DW DarkWing (cartoon) 
DW Dragon Warrior (video game) 
DW Digimon World (game) 
DW Dear Wife 
DW Domestic Water 
DW Ditch Witch (trenching machine made by Charles Machine Works, Inc.) 
DW Data Word 
DW Dark Wizard (gaming) 
DW Data Window (PowerBuilder) 
DW Define Word (assembly language directive) 
DW Dry Wall (construction) 
DW Deadly Weapon 
DW David West (basketball player) 
DW Disc World (books by Terry Pratchett) 
DW Dwayne Wade (basketball player) 
DW Dry Well 
DW Damage Waiver 
DW Double Window 
DW DreamWorks SKG 
DW Demineralized Water 
DW Deutsche Welthungerhilfe 
DW Down Wind (aviation weather) 
DW Devon Werkheiser (actor) 
DW Drum Workshop, Inc. 
DW Design Win 
DW Dirty Weekend 
DW DisplayWrite (IBM) 
DW Doomworld (website) 
DW Dominion Wars (Star Trek) 
DW Dajuan Wagner (NBA player) 
DW Darryl Waltrip (NASCAR driver) 
DW Dora Winifred (Arthur cartoon) 
DW Double Wishbone (suspension) 
DW Digital warriors (CZ game clan) 
DW Drain Wire (electricity) 
DW Diagonally to Wall (dance technique) 
DW Dynamic Walking 
DW Dialable Wideband 
Dw weight-average particle size 
DW Democracywatch (Bangladesh) 
DW Drunk Warrior (gaming clan) 
DW Draconian Winter (band) 
DW Detroit and Western Railroad 
DW Daughters of Wisdom, St. Montfort (religious order) 
DW Dim Wit


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2010)

husband = DH


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2010)

The "D" in dh can change depending on the circumstances.

dear, darling, dumb, and the list goes on. :whoopie:


----------



## pjrose (May 18, 2010)

I love the list - I was always thinking of D as Dear, but obviously that's not always the case


----------



## carl2591 (May 18, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> I keep seeing this acronym on this site.  I googled it, and here is the list.  Which one of these means Wife/Husband.  Are people calling their spouses Dim Wits?
> 
> DW Deutsche Welle (German Radio and TV Station)
> DW Dreamweaver (web design program)
> ...




that is quite impressive list of DW's...   When i see DW first thought is DW on Fox Nascar show..    "bogdy, bogdy, bodgy,, get go racing boys... " guess that how you spell it.

Wish we had a place for all the acronyms that are use here.. maybe we could start a list that can be added to as new come on the scene.


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2010)

There is a list of TS acronyms on the advice page.  DW /DH are standard internet acronyms (rather than TS related.) There are many lists of internet acronyms on the internet. Here's one - http://www.gaarde.org/acronyms/


----------



## RedDogSD (May 18, 2010)

Ok, I get it.  Even though I read the list, I must have missed Dear Wife.  

By the way....for all of you posters.....none of you answered my question!   Denise helped me figure it out with her posting, and the one who said Dear gave me the final clue.....

The poster who was using it was in his 20's.  I am in my late 30's.  I don't know anyone in our age group who calls their spouse a Dear Husband or Dear Wife....but I guess some do.


----------



## geekette (May 18, 2010)

it's an internet thing


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2010)

> none of you answered my question!



I didn't realize you were really asking - I thought you just wanted to post the list.  Although it's not common in every day conversation, DW is very common on the internet and has been around awhile.

I think "DW" is used tongue in cheek on the net.


----------



## Sea Six (May 18, 2010)

These shortcuts are common while texting, but I find them quite annoying when posting on a forum like this with a full keyboard at your fingertips.


----------



## Noni (May 18, 2010)

I agree with Sea Six.  I would rather read a longer post than have to figure out what the poster means.

Behind the times!


----------



## ace2000 (May 18, 2010)

It used to aggravate me also, especially when I had to pause and think about the meaning. However, once you get used to the main ones... I don't care either way.  

If I had to vote, I'd say just spell the word out!


----------



## scrapngen (May 18, 2010)

DH, DW  dear husband, dear wife
DD, DS  darling daughters/sons
IMO, IMHO in my opinion, in my humble opinion

so many of these are due to texting which is not something most of us grew up with. Shoot,  my girls make fun of me because my cell phone only has the ability to make calls and has a phone directory. LOL  

I spent a long time hunting through the threads once, when I just couldn't make sense out of AI. I'm thinking - what does Artificial Intelligence have to do with timeshares in Mexico???   finally found the acronym file that is referenced above, and STILL could not figure it out. Had to ask, and lo and behold, it means all-inclusive! Who'd have thunk?

The thing is, once they have become common enough usage it would be hard to ask people not to use these AND it shortens the threads. THat being said,  I agree that some of the timeshare (TS) acronyms are confusing at first, and it is not obvious where the acronym help file is... 

Using the full name of a TS in the title - at least - of a thread sure helps those of us who are newbies. (and I imagine, others as well, as there are so many timeshares out there!)


----------



## Passepartout (May 18, 2010)

I don't even know HOW to text, so spelling it out comes easy. Problem is I don't call ol'whats'ername the same thing every time. DW works under all circumstances.

Jim Ricks


----------



## geekette (May 18, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> ...Problem is I don't call ol'whats'ername the same thing every time. DW works under all circumstances.



Exactly!  I can seem respectful when I refer to DH.


----------



## Talent312 (May 18, 2010)

*So many of these are due to texting...* 
Actually, many of these are much older, coming to us from the nearly vanished land of
"usenet" newsgroups, an aspect of the internet that's been supplanted by web-based
forums such as TUG.
-----------------
Then there are some specialized codes: s2bx = soon to be "ex."
For those wanting legal advice: IANAL = I am not a lawyer...


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> *So many of these are due to texting...*
> Actually, many of these are much older, coming to us from the nearly vanished land of "usenet" newsgroups



That's what I was thinking - the internet has been around longer than texting.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 19, 2010)

Many of these popped up with instant messaging at work years ago before texting was popular. At times I think our work group couldn't exist without IM.
TTYL.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 19, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> that is quite impressive list of DW's...   When i see DW first thought is DW on Fox Nascar show..    "bogdy, bogdy, bodgy,, get go racing boys... " guess that how you spell it.
> 
> Wish we had a place for all the acronyms that are use here.. maybe we could start a list that can be added to as new come on the scene.



Carl, I believe it's "boogity, boogity, let's go racing boys." Yes, I watch way to much NASCAR on FOX. Well that would be too much NASCAR period.:hysterical: 

Only 2 more races of listening to Ol' DW, thank goodness.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 19, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Carl, I believe it's "boogity, boogity, let's go racing boys." Yes, I watch way to much NASCAR on FOX. Well that would be too much NASCAR period.:hysterical:
> 
> Only 2 more races of listening to Ol' DW, thank goodness.



Awww.   I like DW.   Where else can you get great racing and a comedy skit combined.   

As to the thread, I thought they stood for   Da' Wife,   Da' Husband, etc.


----------



## Pat H (May 19, 2010)

When the Dear Husband becomes a jerk or an ex, DH takes on a completely different meaning. I'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## geekette (May 19, 2010)

muranojo said:


> Many of these popped up with instant messaging at work years ago before texting was popular. At times I think our work group couldn't exist without IM.
> TTYL.



predates IM


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2010)

Pat H said:


> When the Dear Husband becomes a jerk or an ex, DH takes on a completely different meaning. I'm sure you can figure it out.



Now THAT'S funny!  :hysterical: 

I used a lot of these acronyms years ago (like 20 years or so) when chatting online with friends on old BBS forums.  Some of us would program keyboard macros with the abbreviations, so they could be inserted with only a few keystrokes.  Things like FWIW, IOW, IMNSHO, TTYL, TTFN, SYGL, and the ubiquitous ROTFLMAO got tedious to type over and over.  Macros made it easier.  Some people in chat rooms went to extremes, programming macros for things like "((((((BIG HUG)))))" so they could shoot them off when a friend entered the chat.  It was always something of a challenge to see who could get the first greeting posted when someone new entered.  

Nowadays I'm a lot more comfortable with things like TUG, where I type what I think in threads that interest me, and folks can respond or not, as they see fit.  It's all good.

FWIW,
Dave


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 20, 2010)

And some are even older.  Thanks, Dave for reminding me of one of MY favorites-TTFN.  I believe TIGGER used it first  (or at least popularized it).


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2010)

nightnurse613 said:


> And some are even older.  Thanks, Dave for reminding me of one of MY favorites-TTFN.  I believe TIGGER used it first  (or at least popularized it).



Is that where that came from?  I think I'd only heard it from others who used it.  Makes sense that Tigger would have used it first.  

Dave


----------



## Talent312 (May 20, 2010)

Just heard a new one (for me) on NPR today...
OHN = Oh, Hell No,


----------



## MuranoJo (May 21, 2010)

geekette said:


> predates IM



Right, but I don't think these were used widely before IM.  Or, maybe somewhere along the way I've been out of touch too.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 18, 2015)

*well, well found it*

and all this time I thought referring to someone as your DW , was divorced wife.
It just didn't seem to fit as the persons were still together. Glad I found this old thread.

DH divorced husband no  *dear* husband or something else at other times.


----------

